# FreeBSD 8.1 (PC-BSD) and em driver issues



## terminus (Aug 23, 2010)

It is not FreeBSD related in 100% actually... But may be some one know the answer - may be same problem is also known on latest 8.1?

I have just installed PC-BSD:


```
FreeBSD hius.local.home 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Sat Jul 17 11:59:09 PDT 2010     
root@build8x32.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/local_storage/pcbsd-build81-x32/fbsd-source/8.1/sys/PCBSD  i386
```

I can see strange things happening now with my em0 adapter. Before I installed PC-BSD I have runing FreeBSD 7.3 on this machine and I do not have seen that issue. I guess it is driver related. 

92.168.1.10 is connected to me via crossover cable. No firewalls, no dummynet - just pings 


```
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=189 ttl=64 time=[B]853.020 ms[/B]
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=190 ttl=64 time=852.025 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=191 ttl=64 time=851.022 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=192 ttl=64 time=850.018 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=193 ttl=64 time=849.029 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=194 ttl=64 time=848.029 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=195 ttl=64 time=847.022 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.10: icmp_seq=196 ttl=64 time=846.024 ms


em0@pci0:2:9:0: class=0x020000 card=0x30138086 chip=0x100e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82540EM)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

My system have also second NIC fxp0 - no problems with it so far.


----------

